# E-mail: Thunderbird vs. Windows Live Mail?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

We've always had Outlook Express in our computers, but our new laptop didn't have one already in it, and OE isn't available with Windows 7. We were thinking of either Thunderbird or Windows Live Mail. Which is preferable? Is one more secure than the other? 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windows Live Mail 2011 is very similar to Outlook Express. If you are already familiar with Outlook Express then Windows Live Mail would probably work best for you.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I have not tried Live Mail, but I thoroughly dislike using version 1.0 of anything. On the other hand I have used I have used Mozilla Thunderbird for some time and have found nothing wrong at all. I suspect that either one would work fine.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I used Live Mail 2 years when I still had a PC, I liked it, as I also used Live MS Messenger, now after 2 years I sure would think they have many of the bugs out, (Well As Far as Microsoft can anyway). LOL.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you for the replies. DH set up Thunderbird for a few days. Does take a little getting used to. Then decided to try Windows Live Mail. To me it's six of one, half dozen of the other. Just wondering if there were any glaring problems with either. If not, I imagine we'll go with Windows since it's close to what we're used to.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply,

Jenny


----------



## SurvivalBus (Sep 18, 2010)

Thunderbird is more reliable and securer then then live, and restoring in the event of disaster is easier.
Just my 2 cents,


----------



## kendall j (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been using Thunderbird for my work account for 2 years now and I am pleased with it.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

SurvivalBus said:


> Thunderbird is more reliable and securer then then live, and restoring in the event of disaster is easier.
> Just my 2 cents,


Thank you both. That's the main thing I was wondering about. We can get used to any of them, but security, and being able to restore are the biggies.

Thank you very much,

Jenny


----------

